# Stiff Boots



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ride Trident

But the most important is the fit


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

^^^^That^^^^
People seem to like the k2 Maysis....


----------



## rcrum1 (Aug 14, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Ride Trident
> 
> But the most important is the fit


I didn’t even see these when I was looking (probably price tag) but i did find them on Sale in my size. Just curious, what is your experience with them? They look like they have a very small footprint which I heard is a must with the Flows.
And fit is my priority, but figured the boots would be a good starting point


----------



## rcrum1 (Aug 14, 2013)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> ^^^^That^^^^
> People seem to like the k2 Maysis....


Thanks Davey,

I looked at those but quickly knocked them off my list as they just aren’t as stiff as I am hoping for, thanks for the input though!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rcrum1 said:


> I didn’t even see these when I was looking (probably price tag) but i did find them on Sale in my size. Just curious, what is your experience with them? They look like they have a very small footprint which I heard is a must with the Flows.
> And fit is my priority, but figured the boots would be a good starting point


actually have not rode in them, but have tried them on....they are on the top of my list if new boots are needed...but currently sitting on several pairs of perfectly serviceable boots.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

rcrum1 said:


> Thanks Davey,
> 
> I looked at those but quickly knocked them off my list as they just aren’t as stiff as I am hoping for, thanks for the input though!


Ya, the Maysis not a very stiff boot. Especially not after break in.

The Trident is stacked when it comes to goodies. But the Insano is notably more stiff than the Tridents. 

What size are you? (assuming you have that much dialed in)


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Salomon Malamute. Stiffest boots I've found. Much stiffer than Burton DriverX. I love mine.


----------



## rcrum1 (Aug 14, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> rcrum1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Davey,
> ...


I’m a 9.5 in the burton’s and when I got fitted for them the guy said I am a 9.5 to a tee. And I noticed that triple BOA which I could definitely get down with. Read some stories about water leaking in through the tongue but I think that may be the rider not tightening them up enough (I like my boots to be tight).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rcrum1 said:


> I’m a 9.5 in the burton’s and when I got fitted for them the guy said I am a 9.5 to a tee. And I noticed that triple BOA which I could definitely get down with. Read some stories about water leaking in through the tongue but I think that may be the rider not tightening them up enough (I like my boots to be tight).


PNW there is no boot that doesn't leak


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm a fan of my Flow Talon Focus Boa boots


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Northwave Decade. I'm on my second pair and will most likely get them again. Like wrath said it's all about the fit. We can recommend a million boots for you, but you might be surprised at how many do not fit if you get a chance to try a bunch on.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

I ride 32 TM-Two XLT's. Super Stiff. 
Also looked into the Burton Imperials when i was buying


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I can't say anything bad about the quality of Deeluxe boots. Had some for like 50 days and sold em almost good as new. Easy to get new liners too. Bit stiffer soles than Hail, depending on the boot of course. Power straps are nice. Check out the Deemon boot, might be what you're after.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

I picked up some Deeluxe Deemons this off season. I haven't ridden them yet but I have spent several hours in them at home just getting a feel for them. (I was converted to a smaller size by Wiredsport ? ) I was unable to find much about them, in terms of actual reviews but the fitter I spoke with has used their splitboard boots for some time and has even re-upped with them. That story helped ease my mind some. I'm still getting used to how snowboard boots are supposed to fit so they still feel kinda tight but I haven't had them molded yet. Another thing that I liked about the Deemons, or all of Deeluxe for that matter, is that you can add a piece of TPS shield to make them even stiffer. So there is some customization there. Also, the quick tightening method takes some getting used to. My gut instinct was to pull as tight as humanly possible, not the move for these guys. One of the straps controls the cables over your ankle/heel area. While the other strap controls both over the toe box and the upper part of the boot. You gotta play with it a little, but after I figured that out I actually really enjoy that system.

One qualm I do have is that they are noisy. They sound like a catfish that is out of water (pardon the Okie in me). I know that is a strange way to describe it but that is exactly what it sounds like to me haha.

Sorry that was a little more long-winded than originally anticipated.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

rcrum1 said:


> I’m a 9.5 in the burton’s and when I got fitted for them the guy said I am a 9.5 to a tee.



STOKED that you are getting new boots. Have you measured your own foot to get your Mondopoint size? This may be correct but shops do get this one wrong all the time.
Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I like stiff boots and I cannot lie.

Currently have 32 TM-Two XLT. These are very stiff and fit best.

Salomon Malamutes or Synapse are both great, very comfortable but narrow. They have a wide version.

Burton Imperial - had the older versions, circa 2013. Also stiff and comfortable.

Stiff boots also don't stay that way; I ride new boots every year and last year's freeride/split boots become this year's park boots.

Get boots that fit.


----------



## rcrum1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.



I will look to do this when I get home, thanks for pointing that out to me when looking for the proper size, I really didn't think about it at all, I was going to try the trial and error method and I dont want to think about how long that would have taken. Thanks!


----------



## rcrum1 (Aug 14, 2013)

drblast said:


> I like stiff boots and I cannot lie.
> 
> Currently have 32 TM-Two XLT. These are very stiff and fit best.
> 
> ...


Good Point-- I can understand them not staying that way and that is fine, I am riding a mid flex boot and its great, I just want to try something new. I've heard some good things about both the Salomons. Every one here has so many great recommendations it's actually making the decision harder haha. I am going to keep looking as I may look back at strap in bindings so it opens up a whole new world of boots again.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

rcrum1 said:


> Good Point-- I can understand them not staying that way and that is fine, I am riding a mid flex boot and its great, I just want to try something new. I've heard some good things about both the Salomons. Every one here has so many great recommendations it's actually making the decision harder haha. I am going to keep looking as I may look back at strap in bindings so it opens up a whole new world of boots again.


It is very common when we see riders in a quest for increasingly stiffer boots and bindings that the underlying reason is that their boots are too large. A boot that is too large can never offer good support regardless of stiffness. This is not always the case but it is very common. Many riders find that when the correct their sizing issues that they find ample support is in more conventional flexing boots and are not as impacted by boot break in. 

STOKED!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> It is very common when we see riders in a quest for increasingly stiffer boots and bindings that the underlying reason is that their boots are too large. A boot that is too large can never offer good support regardless of stiffness. This is not always the case but it is very common. Many riders find that when the correct their sizing issues that they find ample support is in more conventional flexing boots and are not as impacted by boot break in.
> 
> STOKED!


Yes to everything wiredsport says. Years ago when I first tried on the 32 TM-Two's I couldn't understand how they were rated as "stiff," because they seemed pretty soft and floppy to me, so I got a different pair. But it was because I was trying the size 11, and I wear 10's in those now. They're stiff as hell when they fit right. Which means I don't have to tighten them as much, and my bindings aren't crushing them, etc. Everything is better and lasts longer when it fits right. The reason I go through a pair a year is that I ride a lot and my gear takes a beating.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

drblast said:


> Yes to everything wiredsport says. Years ago when I first tried on the 32 TM-Two's I couldn't understand how they were rated as "stiff," because they seemed pretty soft and floppy to me, so I got a different pair. But it was because I was trying the size 11, and I wear 10's in those now. *They're stiff as hell when they fit right. Which means I don't have to tighten them as much, and my bindings aren't crushing them, etc. *Everything is better and lasts longer when it fits right. The reason I go through a pair a year is that I ride a lot and my gear takes a beating.


...Hence far fewer foot pain issues resulting from fatigued or _crushed_ feet from over tightening trying to compensate for that sloppy boot fit. :shrug:


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

I loved the K2 Maysis when I got them, fit like a glove, but they did really wear in/out.

I got the DC T Rice boots last year, which were higher and seemed too stiff at first, but they’ve worn in nicely. I should’ve probably got a half size smaller now that they’re packed out, but after a couple rounds of frost bite and gout, I just can’t tolerate tight toes!

BTW, the T rice boots don’t seem to leak on the top of the foot... the extra flap really works.


----------



## rcrum1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> rcrum1 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m a 9.5 in the burton’s and when I got fitted for them the guy said I am a 9.5 to a tee.
> ...


Hey Wiredsport,

So I did the measurements and both my feet are a 27cm. The width of my feet was 9.53cm...

I’m good with the length as that comes out to a 9... can you (or anyone) let me know what that width is? I am assuming its normal with but do you think it would be more suited for a narrower boot orrrr... I was really looking at the synapses but i saw they were narrow unless i go wide. Unfortunately I’m in an area that doesn’t have shops that I can go and just try on boots so I want to make the most educated decision and maybe try online ?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

rcrum1 said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> 
> So I did the measurements and both my feet are a 27cm. The width of my feet was 9.53cm...
> 
> I’m good with the length as that comes out to a 9... can you (or anyone) let me know what that width is? I am assuming its normal with but do you think it would be more suited for a narrower boot orrrr... I was really looking at the synapses but i saw they were narrow unless i go wide. Unfortunately I’m in an area that doesn’t have shops that I can go and just try on boots so I want to make the most educated decision and maybe try online ?


The width chart is in the first post here. You are a D width (normal) in size 9 (9.53cm = 3.75 in.), which I believe is what Wired calls the golden retriever of sizes. So you can order essentially any boot in a non-wide size. That doesn't necessarily mean they will all fit your foot/heel/ankle shape perfectly, but you have a million options to choose from.

Edit: If your credit card can take it, I'm a huge fan of ordering about 4 pairs of boots and trying them all on side by side. Pick the one you like the most and return the others. Zappos has free returns. EVO has 366 day returns. Any way you slice it it's often worth the extra return shipping cost to know you have the boot you want.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

rcrum1 said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> 
> So I did the measurements and both my feet are a 27cm. The width of my feet was 9.53cm...
> 
> I’m good with the length as that comes out to a 9... can you (or anyone) let me know what that width is? I am assuming its normal with but do you think it would be more suited for a narrower boot orrrr... I was really looking at the synapses but i saw they were narrow unless i go wide. Unfortunately I’m in an area that doesn’t have shops that I can go and just try on boots so I want to make the most educated decision and maybe try online ?


Hi rcrum,

27 cm is Mondopoint 210 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 9.53 cm is st the low end of the range for "normal" D width at your foot size. No manufacturers produce boots in narrow sizes. The Solomon Synapse is no exception. It should not be considered narrow.

STOKED!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll add a second vote for the Flow Talon's - I paired them with Flow NX2-GT bindings. They're pretty stiff but comfy and they're made to fit the bindings like a glove. 

And listen to any advice the Wiredsport guys give you - they've helped me avoid some iffy purchases.


----------



## rcrum1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Kenai said:


> Edit: If your credit card can take it, I'm a huge fan of ordering about 4 pairs of boots and trying them all on side by side. Pick the one you like the most and return the others. Zappos has free returns. EVO has 366 day returns. Any way you slice it it's often worth the extra return shipping cost to know you have the boot you want.





Wiredsport said:


> rcrum1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Wiredsport,
> ...


----------

